# The Walking Dead OAD 03/11/2012 question



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Can someone explain the ending to me?

I must have missed something (spoiler following)



Spoiler



How did Shane become a zombie?

I don't think he was ever bitten, and if he was, why didn't turn into one when he was alive?

How can he talk coherently one minute, die and then become a zombie the next minute?


----------



## proud2bnerdy (Mar 10, 2012)

could be air borne? not too sure about that one. waiting to see how it will play out. My first thought was there was something about the water at the farm, but then my husband pointed out the guy that was hanging in the tree and the cops that did not have bites on them.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I read a couple of things online that speculates that it's air borne as well.

it will be interesting to see how that affects the baby later.



Spoiler



I would have liked to see Shane survive. Maybe he would have came back in a future season where he was in charge of a different group. Maybe a group that comes into conflict with this one. Might have been interesting. At least his character wasn't that predictable.


----------



## proud2bnerdy (Mar 10, 2012)

Could be dormant until you die if it is airborne. Would be crazy if the baby is born a zombie lol


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't forget about Randall - the prisoner Shane took into the woods. Daryl and Glenn found him as a walker with no bites, just a broken neck. But also remember, he had nasty lesions on his wrists from trying to escape. Shane also just smashed his own face into the tree drawing blood. 
Looks like it could be very dangerous to have a cut in that world.


----------



## garddog32 (Aug 27, 2004)

Spoiler



In season 1 when they were at the CDC, the doctor whispered something in Rick's ear before they left. If you listen very closely, you can here him say "we all have it" or something like that. So, everyone turns into a zombie no matter how they die. Big question is still.... why?


----------



## proud2bnerdy (Mar 10, 2012)

So if Rick's wife gets cut....will the baby turn and eat her from the inside out? That would be interesting


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm agree with the airborne theory as well.

As fas as the episode is concerned, all I have to say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the series I fell in love with back in Season 1. I just hope they keep it up next week and into Season 3. I couldn't stand the 1st 1/2 of S2 and would be very disappointed of S3 goes back to that.


----------



## proud2bnerdy (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree up until Dale died I thought I was watching a soap opera....did get much better after that though...cant wait until next week


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Apparently a lot will be revealed next week (regarding what Jenner whispered to Rick). Next week is going to be an action packed episode. Not everyone is going to survive the approaching herd of zombies headed their way.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

garddog32 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In season 1 when they were at the CDC, the doctor whispered something in Rick's ear before they left. If you listen very closely, you can here him say "we all have it" or something like that. So, everyone turns into a zombie no matter how they die. Big question is still.... why?


If it weren't for that, I would have thought it was the knife (the same one where he killed the one at the fence a couple episodes ago) not being sterile. But then that would leave Randall, who didn't have any marks on him.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think it proves that everyone is infected and unless shot in the head when alive they will come back a walker and apparently very quickly.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

My question is, where did all those zombies headed there way come from? They have only shown a few throughout the last few episodes wondering through the woods.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

sean10780 said:


> My question is, where did all those zombies headed there way come from? They have only shown a few throughout the last few episodes wondering through the woods.


There was a huge herd of them that passed right by them on the highway at the beginning of this season. I would assume there are herds across the whole area they are in.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One theory among my co-workers regarding Shane was how while trapped in the bus he cut his hand with his knife. That is the same knife he had killed walkers with, so by using the contaminated knife, he infected himself. So, when he died, he came back.

Doesn't really account for Randall though...

- Merg


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I think it proves that everyone is infected and unless shot in the head when alive they will come back a walker and apparently very quickly.


+1


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I think it proves that everyone is infected and unless shot in the head when alive they will come back a walker and apparently very quickly.


if true, I wonder if it is possible that the infection affects people somehow while they are still alive?

Shane seemed to get more and more messed up.

Maybe it makes people more aggressive?


----------



## garddog32 (Aug 27, 2004)

proud2bnerdy said:


> So if Rick's wife gets cut....will the baby turn and eat her from the inside out? That would be interesting


I think that would only happen if the baby happened to die before it was born.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

garddog32 said:


> I think that would only happen if the baby happened to die before it was born.


If we are using Dawn of the Dead rules, if she is infected, the baby is born infected. Which means it is in the womb infected. But in Dawn of the Dead, she had already turned, and dead don't eat dead.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Whats with the weird flashbacks after Shane was killed?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

B Newt said:


> Whats with the weird flashbacks after Shane was killed?


His life flashing before his eyes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

B Newt said:


> Whats with the weird flashbacks after Shane was killed?





RunnerFL said:


> His life flashing before his eyes.


Were they flashbacks or was it supposed to show us the virus taking affect and him becoming a zombie?

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Were they flashbacks or was it supposed to show us the virus taking affect and him becoming a zombie?
> 
> - Merg


I thought that at first too but I think some frames were from the past.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Were they flashbacks or was it supposed to show us the virus taking affect and him becoming a zombie?
> 
> - Merg


I think it was showing the virus taking it's final control over the brain. just like in the CDC episode


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In the book it's airborne and doesn't take effect until you die.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I think it was showing the virus taking it's final control over the brain. just like in the CDC episode


That's what I thought too.

- Merg


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

armophob said:


> If we are using Dawn of the Dead rules, if she is infected, the baby is born infected. Which means it is in the womb infected. But in Dawn of the Dead, she had already turned, and dead don't eat dead.


There are no other zombie movie rules, as the creator said in this world there was no zombie movie like Dawn of the Dead and that is one reason why they are called walkers and not zombies. This apparently is also its own set of rules from the books since it is my understanding Shane died very early on in them as well as there being many other discrepancies.

I thought the vision upon his death was the infection taking over, IIRC all it was were shots of Walkers clawing, biting and moaning.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

The Merg said:


> One theory among my co-workers regarding Shane was how while trapped in the bus he cut his hand with his knife. That is the same knife he had killed walkers with, so by using the contaminated knife, he infected himself. So, when he died, he came back.
> 
> Doesn't really account for Randall though...
> 
> - Merg


Actually one of the producers (forgot which though .__.) admitted on twitter that shane cutting his hand with the same knife he used to headstab a zombie just a few moments earlier was an over site on there part it was not meant to foreshadow anything at all.

Regarding shane/randall we can look to the Comic for answers, of course the show is VERY different then the comics at this point we can still use it for some reference. These spoilers are related to the comic so if you are looking to read the comic you have been warned.



Spoiler



In the comics its actually discovered early on that it is not necessary to be bitten or scratched to become a zombie. This was discovered in the Prison Arc when Tyrese's daughter attempts to commit a tandem suicide with her boyfriend. Except her boyfriend chickened out. 
Tyrese makes it to where she is after having heard the gunshot and immediately goes to hug her, while in his arms she turns. He has to kill her himself. Then he murders her boyfriend out of anger and witness's him turn into a zombie as well despite neither of them ever being attacked, bitten or scratched.

Later, when Rick learns of this he goes back to the campsite outside of atlanta to dig up Shanes body (in the comics Shane dies very early on at the hands of carl). Shane was also a zombie despite never having been attacked, so rick puts him out of his misery



The leading theory is that the disease that causes zombification is released into the air when the zombies bodies are burned and anyone with in a short range becomes infected.
The only problem is this easily becomes a classic "chicken and the egg" paradox, what came first. The zombie or the Disease? 



> In season 1 when they were at the CDC, the doctor whispered something in Rick's ear before they left. If you listen very closely, you can here him say "we all have it" or something like that. So, everyone turns into a zombie no matter how they die. Big question is still.... why?


*Yoda voice* Make sense this does not young padawan.

If the Doc told rick everyone was infected then Rick would not have searched the cops at the public works for scratches or bites. And he most definitely would not have turned his back on the very recently deceased Shane.

Then again this season has had alot of over sites so who knows.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

When Rick and Shane thought they found the perfect place to dump Randal, they killed the guards who were walkers and they mentioned that neither one of them were bitten or scratched. Since they were there to get rid of Randal thy did not dwell on it.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

cj9788 said:


> When Rick and Shane thought they found the perfect place to dump Randal, they killed the guards who were walkers and they mentioned that neither one of them were bitten or scratched. Since they were there to get rid of Randal thy did not dwell on it.


I really doubt a secret like the one gener told rick would be something he wouldnt take into consideration in life and death scenarios.
Especially when it comes to turning your back on someone you just killed, if he knew it was airborne all along he would have

1) Shot/Stabbed shane in the head immediately after killing him so he wouldnt turn.

2) Wait next to shane just in case.

3) Never turn his back on him like he did in the episode, then be surprised that it happened.

Sorry but it just does not add up.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Inkosaurus said:


> I really doubt a secret like the one gener told rick would be something he wouldnt take into consideration in life and death scenarios.
> Especially when it comes to turning your back on someone you just killed, if he knew it was airborne all along he would have
> 
> 1) Shot/Stabbed shane in the head immediately after killing him so he wouldnt turn.
> ...


I agree to point, The CDC fellow may have told Rick we all have the virus I don'tt know I did not hear it. I do know whatever it was it was brief. It could very well be. I had forgotten about it to be honest. At the time Rick had bigger problems like getting his people out of a building that was going to explode. Also really how is a backwater sheriff going to be able to determine that what he was told meant all people will become a walker when they die. "We all have the virus" could mean anything. What abut all the dead people we have seen on the road and in cars. Why did they not become walkers? Could it be the virus has mutated and now all the dead people have woken up and that is why the farm is about to be swarmed? I really hope they give us some answers before the finale.

Also my wife has a hunch that the leader of Randal's group is Meryl. I asked her why she thought that and she said we do not know if he is dead or alive, but if he is alive it would be classic that him having the opportunity to get some revenge for being left on the roof.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm you do have a good point.

Comic spoilers.


Spoiler



This isnt really relevant to the walkers heading towards the farm in the show at the moment as its a different season. But in the comics during the farm arc it was actually winter and zombie herd movement is reduced ten fold due to the zombies being literally frozen in the elements outside.
Rick does hint at this during the show a few episodes back though when he talks to shane about preparing for the winter.

The reason i bring up the frozen zombies is because the show does parallel the comics circumstances with the quick mud and the zombies trapped in them. I recall either hershel or rick stating the mud is starting to dry up and that they need to fortify there shelter just in case.
In the comics during the prison arc, hershels farm is under attack after the zombies thawed out and rick and dale end up having to go back and save him and his family. I have a feeling the season finale will be somewhat of a throwback to that issue.



Regarding Randalls group leader.

I personally believe its going to be the Governor from the comics, who is basically a murderous, theiving, rapist leader of a small settlement of humans who will do anything to make sure they survive. Imagine a whole town full of shanes with no off switch and there leader is a super shane.

The reason i believe this is because during the bar scene with the philly survivors , the dialogue between rick and the main guy was pretty much straight out of the interrogation scene between rick and the governor in the comics.
The rumor that someone has been cast and hired for the role of "The Gov" also doesnt bode well for this, as the introduction of "The Gov" will mean huge changes for the show and the cast.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> Also my wife has a hunch that the leader of Randal's group is Meryl. I asked her why she thought that and she said we do not know if he is dead or alive, but if he is alive it would be classic that him having the opportunity to get some revenge for being left on the roof.


My co-workers and I were saying that exact same thing. It would be kind of a shocker as they really haven't discussed him for a while and then he would pop up as the leader of some thug group.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> I really doubt a secret like the one gener told rick would be something he wouldnt take into consideration in life and death scenarios.
> Especially when it comes to turning your back on someone you just killed, if he knew it was airborne all along he would have
> 
> 1) Shot/Stabbed Shane in the head immediately after killing him so he wouldn't turn.
> ...


I'll have to watch the end scene again, but from what I thought I remember, Rick killed Shane and then it looked to me like he was standing there waiting for something (I figured he was waiting on Shane to turn). The only reason he turned his back was because Carl walked up.

Speaking of Carl, does anyone watch that boy? Dale was just killed by the walker Carl released in the swamp and as far as anyone knows, Randall just escaped, knocked out Shane and took his gun. Yet there is Carl, walking around in the middle of the field at night.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah there lack of supervising Carl really boggles my mind, but ultimately i just chalk it up to bad writing (like the writers oversite regarding shane cutting his hand with an infected knife).

And yeah in the episode he does stick around Shane after hes dead, but i took it more like he stayed there because he was distraught by the situation rather then staying to make sure he doesnt turn.


----------

